# Speedport W501 von T-Com einrichten



## Centin (5. Juli 2006)

Hoi

Kann mir einer vielleicht sagen wie man den Speedport W501 V von der Telekom einrichtet(  vielleicht auch allgemein für die ganzen DSL-Wlan router), ich meine "nicht" über die Browseroberfläche. Brauch das für meine Ausbildung. Welche Software braucht man und geht es auch über WLAN statt dem netzwerkkabel. Mach eine Ausbildung im Netzwerkbereich, machen auch schon das ganze Cisco-Zeug aber einen Router haben wir bisher nicht angefasst  

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------

